# Music to listen at midnight on a warm summer day ending just perfect, Gregorian music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> This music set you in a quieter mood, relaxing mood, meditative, spiritual sphere or greater heaven like a communion whit god or Jesus ours lords(to some of us). love the fact how music drone or gently flows caress one soul, if of course, you dig this ''ancient lore music'', of Pope Gregory.
> 
> You need to hear on vinyl, simply for purists of genre,
> simply Chant Gregorien on DECCA label 1951 a French release by real genuine monks of two abbey in Luxembourg, doesn't get better than this, to ease up, chill out on the day and empty your mind, let the holy in the soul, this LP fabulous artifact mine is mint media mint, mint sleeve, order in France....
> ...


----------

